# Immigration Consultants in Bangalore



## KrisPOZ (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello

Has anyone used the Immigration services of Aives Australian Immigration Services, Bangalore? I was planning to engage them for my immigration plan. :fingerscrossed:

Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

KrisPOZ said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone used the Immigration services of Aives Australian Immigration Services, Bangalore? I was planning to engage them for my immigration plan. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


How much are they charging you?


----------



## KrisPOZ (Jan 29, 2014)

Dreamer123 said:


> How much are they charging you?


They are quoting INR 100000.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

KrisPOZ said:


> They are quoting INR 100000.


They are quoting 1 Lakh ??? :jaw:

Boy, even Y-axis is cheaper.


----------



## KrisPOZ (Jan 29, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> They are quoting 1 Lakh ??? :jaw:
> 
> Boy, even Y-axis is cheaper.



ratnesh.nagori > Congrats on getting through! Did you use a consultant or go through the process on your own?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

KrisPOZ said:


> ratnesh.nagori > Congrats on getting through! Did you use a consultant or go through the process on your own?


I went through a consultant (y-axis) not agents.


----------



## KrisPOZ (Jan 29, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I went through a consultant (y-axis) not agents.


Oh okay, had heard of not so good reviews on Y AXIS, so planning to go with AIVES. The timeline for your migration process seems to be pretty quick and awesome! Don't think have seen anyone with such a short span. 

Any tips that others and I can follow?


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

One lakh is too much..Try abhinav.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

1 Lakh for a single person is very huge amount. I went through Y-Axis and paid 55,000/- just an year ago! By this time a year ago I was preparing for my IELTS


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

KrisPOZ said:


> They are quoting INR 100000.


Thats a lot of money ! What kind of service are they offering you in return for this ? You still have to sit your own IELTS , get ACS done and submit application to Immi.

I had gone to Y-Axis once to understand how they help (for the INR 65000 that they were going to charge) and did not see them adding much value as mine was a straightforward case & eventually did everything myself - while relying heavily on this forum and the DIAC site.


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

srivasu said:


> Thats a lot of money ! What kind of service are they offering you in return for this ? You still have to sit your own IELTS , get ACS done and submit application to Immi.
> 
> I had gone to Y-Axis once to understand how they help (for the INR 65000 that they were going to charge) and did not see them adding much value as mine was a straightforward case & eventually did everything myself - while relying heavily on this forum and the DIAC site.


Yes its true. Expat forum has helped me more than my consultants in every respect.
I paid around 55 k to Abhinav but now I feel I could have done everything by myself.
If you are intending to pay 1 lakh, then you should go to SK consultants which is by far the best in bangalore. He charges 1 lakh in 4 installments. Their office is not as grand as the offices of other consultants but their service is really good.


----------



## KrisPOZ (Jan 29, 2014)

Dreamer123 > Thanks. I was just going by the amount of good/bad feedbacks on the 3 consultants - Abhinav, Y Axis and Aives. Of course mostly its mixed but Aives seems to be fairing better in terms of feedbacks I received from folks who had used their services. :fingerscrossed:

Vijay24 > Thanks, for your response. Y AXIS folks said their services can be available for Rs 72000 for a non-MARA agent (in Bangalore) and Rs 185000 for their MARA consultant (located in Australia)! 

Srivasu > Thanks for your inputs, though I do understand that Immi Consultants are there mostly as advisors/counsellors; I feel that the documentation work would be smoother with their assistance. 

Just fyi, excerpts from the T&C document that they mailed me, listing few of the services they offer:
Preliminary assessment and planning of application
advice on legal and evidential requirements for state nomination application
advice on lodgment and processing procedure
notes and preliminary research on all legal and evidential issues in application to support the preliminary assessment
professional services costs inclusive of all application preparation, advice, assistance, typing, copying, final preparation and completion of supporting legal submissions and all other legal and evidential matters preparatory to lodgment of state nomination application.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am also palnning to take the assistance of Aives for Austraila.

Have you registered with them. How's the service so far.
Are you statisfied?


----------



## KrisPOZ (Jan 29, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also palnning to take the assistance of Aives for Austraila.
> 
> ...


remya2013, 

No I havent registered with them yet. They are reviewing my profile to suggest which option to take and how.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

KrisPOZ said:


> remya2013,
> 
> No I havent registered with them yet. They are reviewing my profile to suggest which option to take and how.


Ohh ok. Thanks for you reply

How long that process take. 

I have also submitted resume for initial assessment. How much they are charging for you.


----------



## KrisPOZ (Jan 29, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Ohh ok. Thanks for you reply
> 
> How long that process take.
> 
> I have also submitted resume for initial assessment. How much they are charging for you.


Frankly its taking a while for them to review my profile and get back to me as my work exp is not very straightforward. 

They have different payment plans, the lowest being Rs.80000 to be paid in two installments. What about you?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

KrisPOZ said:


> Frankly its taking a while for them to review my profile and get back to me as my work exp is not very straightforward.
> 
> They have different payment plans, the lowest being Rs.80000 to be paid in two installments. What about you?


They initial assessment is going on. They haven't responded yet. Waiting for their reply.


----------



## Dianna_Cit (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi KrispOZ and Remya -
Any reviews on Aives? I am considering some consultants to begin my process. I have got my free assessment done from morevisas and visas&pemits. Not sure if I should go ahead with any of these or some other!
any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

How about doing it all yourself?

Higher the money, better the service 

Like they can bend rules for you... huh!! 

Australia immigration is absolute nothing to rocker science - the process is crystal clear - and you CAN DO all it on your own - use this forum... please remember - agents DO Blunder...


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Dianna_Cit said:


> Hi KrispOZ and Remya -
> Any reviews on Aives? I am considering some consultants to begin my process. I have got my free assessment done from morevisas and visas&pemits. Not sure if I should go ahead with any of these or some other!
> any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Dianna
i am a client of Visas & permits. My case is not very straightforward, as i had jumped occupations during my career. I am satisfied with their services so far.,


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

I am a client of Visas&Permits in Bangalore and so far they have been professional. I recommend them if you really need to go with a consultant.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Guys. Trust me. Even if you engage an agent now,you will grow tired of their delays. On top of that you know this forum. So, it'll make your wait even more gruesome and you'll start cussing your agent.

Why are you guys not interested in doing it in your own. If there is a genuine reason I'd encourage you to go for an agent. There was a guy who admitted he didn't have time to read this forum for every question and wanted to go with an agent no matter what. And that the money didn't matter to him. 

Agents make you do every bit of your work. They just tell you what and how to do it. There are a lot of guys who fell prey to the agents ignorance. If your agent does something wrong and if your visa is rejected you can do nothing if he's not Mara registered. There are cases where the agent delayed a lot of things while processing the application. Mara registered agents are expensive. If your case is straight forward you can use that money when you move to Oz.1 lakh is no less money my friend. 

I'm not against using an agent. If you have to, I'd suggest going with a mara registered one. You can proceed legally if there was an issue with them.


----------



## Clint.Fernandez (May 3, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Im seriously confused with lot of reviews I’m from Bangalore and I want to Migrate to Australia and Canada. Since I have read the review online and I m Planning to go to SK consultant. Please advise me how to go about it..It would be a great help.


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

Clint.Fernandez said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Im seriously confused with lot of reviews I’m from Bangalore and I want to Migrate to Australia and Canada. Since I have read the review online and I m Planning to go to SK consultant. Please advise me how to go about it..It would be a great help.


Hi Fernezdez,

I read that you are going for SK consultant, can we have quick chat my <*SNIP*> .

I am about to engage with them want to know how ,much are they charging you?


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

Clint.Fernandez said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Im seriously confused with lot of reviews I’m from Bangalore and I want to Migrate to Australia and Canada. Since I have read the review online and I m Planning to go to SK consultant. Please advise me how to go about it..It would be a great help.


Hi,

Did you approach SK ? what charges they are asking , how is your experience ?
i am also thinking to go with them.
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html[/B]*


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Agents are useless. In fact they delay your process and sometimes misguide you. That's the reality of things in Bangalore / India.

Don't waste your money and your chances of getting an invite/migration by depending on these people

If money is no problem, use them for specific purposes (though they may charge you for the full service). For example, my biggest problem was getting work experience and the agent was helpful in getting the format and reviewing stuff etc. But after that they were pretty useless

Also remember that delays are not good. this is a competitive arena and speed matters.

Good luck!


----------

